# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool  Ultimate Multi Tool - CDMA v1.6 Released - Lava C180 Tata Direct Unlock.

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce Ultimate Multi Tool - CDMA v1.6 Innovative and Intelligent**      Whats New:  [+] Lava C180 (TATA) - 1 Click Unlock, Flash (Normal/Emergency) - World's First  [+] ZTE D286 (Reliance) New Version - 1 Click Unlock, Full / Partial Flash (Normal / Emergency) - World's First  * *[+] Updated Diag Terminal, now it is Command Terminal* _---- Added Support For AT Commands
 ---- You can use it instead of Hyper Terminal if OS does not have Hyper Terminal like Win7 or above_*  [+] Fixed Samsung CERT Write for Qualcomm Phones* * [+] Fixed Err 0x01 while Executing Bootloader* * [+] Improved ADB Communication for Win7 and later  [+] Improved Port Handling Routine to avoid Communication Error  [+] Improved Scan Flash Size / EFS Function*  *[+] Added Prnt Scrn Button for Easy Screenshot 
[+] Improved ZTE Recovery Module (Recovers Blinking ZTE CDMA Phones without JTAG) 
[+] Improved Panasonic GD25c Flashing Routine 
[+] Some Minor Bug Fixes and Changes   Ultimate Multi Tool is the: - Only CDMA Tool to Support Almost All Lava C180 Firmware* *- Only CDMA Tool to Support Almost All Lava C181 Firmware - Only CDMA Tool to Support Almost All ZTE D286 Firmware
- Only CDMA Tool to Support Almost All Haier C380 / C381 Firmware
- Only CDMA Tool to Support Almost All Lava CG142J Firmware
- Only CDMA Tool to Fix NV Only Issue on Huawei EC306 / EC315 Modems
- And lots of other Unique Features, about which they can't even think...    * *It Has Begun... Stay Tuned...   Some Amazing News On The Way...   *  *WARNING         : ESN / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID /  IMEI TO  ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN    ON     PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO  NOT ENDORSE OR  ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI     CHANGING.    ITS  ILLEGAL. USER IS SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY  ILLEGAL     ACTIVITY DONE     WITH USE OF FEATURES PROVIDED IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT      LIMITED TO ESN /  MEID / IMEI.     :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES ::
:: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::    NOW *WIN* ULTIMATE MULTI TOOL EVERY MONTH  Just keep posting success stories and get a Ultimate Multi Tool Card Free  Rules: - Success story you post should be clear and your own.
- Any user copying others post will be disqualified
- User must post complete log or screenshot.
- Post count will accounted for a Calendar month.
- Minimum post threshold is 30. Only user who made 30 post or above will        qualify for this contest. For example if no user reached  25   posts,      then no one will qualify.
- Only user with the highest post count will win.
- Rules may be updated later as per requirement.   Winner of FREE UMT Contest for July 2016 will be Announced Soon !!! * *  Stil Waiting to Buy? Buy now and feel the difference!* *  Choose your reseller from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] now and feel The Power of Real Ultimate Tool.*    *How to Download:
- Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder. - Do not use any Download Manager otherwise it will ask for Login.
- Enjoy!*   *Read our success story yourself:* http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f970/successfully-all-repair-umt-result-here-2103348/#post11878953
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *  And a lot more...* *Still need a reason to buy? Check**الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]...*    *Br,
Ultimate Multi Tool*

----------

